# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: مجموع شعري - المعلقات السبع- أشعار مجنون ليلى وأخباره- نيران العرب- وغيرها

## أحمد البكري

مجموع 
يحوي قصائد وأشعار في مواضيع متعددة 

منها :
#$* قصيدة أبي الفتح البستي "زيادة المرء في دنياه نقصان *** وربحه غير محض الحق خسران"
## فائدة : قال العسكري: نيران العرب بضع عشرة . نار القِرى.....
#$@# قصيدة أبي ذؤيب "أَمِن المنون وريبه أتوجع*^* والدهر ليس بمعتب من يجزع"
@#@$ قصيدة " لا حبذا يا صنعاء من بلد *** ولا شُعوب هوى مني ولا نُقُم"
&*&* فائية أوس ابن حجر
#***& قصيدة الأخطل يهجو بها جريرا: "كذَبَتْكَ عَينُكَ، أمْ رأيْتَ بواسطٍ** غلسَ الظلامِ من الربابِ خيالا"
&^$* قصيدة حسان بن ثابت رضي الله تعالى عنه يمدح المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم "عفتْ ذاتُ الأصابعِ فالجواءُ **^* إلى عذراءَ منزلها خلاءُ"
&*&* قصيدة لبيد بن ربيعة "ألا تَسْألانِ المَرْءَ ماذا يُحَاوِلُ** أنَحْبٌ فيُقضَى أمْ ضَلالٌ وباطِلُ"
#$#$ قصيدة عمر بن أبي ربيعة "لقد عرضتْ لي بالمحصبِ من منى *** معَ الحجِّ، شمسٌ سترتْ بيمانِ"
*&*@# قصيدة يزيد بن معاوية "أَراكَ طَروباً ذا شَجىً وَتَرَنُّمٍ *** تَطوفُ بِأَذيالِ السِجافِ المُخَيِّمِ"
*&* المنظومة الرمانية : "يا طالبا فضائل الرمان** أتل لذلك سورة الرحمن " يبدو أن ناظمها رافضي
&%&^& من المكاتبات المنظومة "يا من غمائم فضله صبابَّة** للطالبين ووابلها هطَّال"
*&*& خمرية ابن الفارض
#&#&# قلت للقلب ما دهاك أبن لي ** قال لي بائع الفراني فراني
ناظراه فيما جنت ناظراه ** أو دعاني أمت بما أودعاني

$#$# قصيدة امريء القيس "ديمة ٌ هطلاءُ فيها وطفٌ *** طبقَ الأرض تجرَّى وتدرّ"
*&*&* قصيدة جرير في مدح عمر بن عبد العزيز "أبَـتْ عَيْنَاكَ بِالحَسَنِ iiالرُّقَادَا *^* وأنـكرتَ الأصادقَiiوالبلا  دا"
#*#* أرجوزة لرؤبة "هاجك من أروى بمنهاص الفكك * هم إذا لم يعده هم فتك"
*&*& بردة البصيري
^&^& قصيدة تأبط شرا "يا عيدَ مالَكَ من شوق وإيراق*** ومرِّ طيف على الأهوال طراق"
*^*^ قصيدة كثير عزة "عجبت لتركي خطة الرشد بعدما *** تبيَّن من عبد العزيز قبولها"
*&^* ولكثير "وجـربت الأمور وجربتني ** فـقد أبدت عريكتي الأمور "

#*&*&# المعلقات السبع 
*&*^% قصيدة لامية لامريء القيس "ألا عم صباحا أيها الطلل البالي *** وهل يعمن من كان في العصر الخالي"
#### مدح جرير لعبد الملك "أتصحو بل فؤادكَ غيرُ صـاح ** عشية َ همَّ صحبـكَ بالـرواحِ"
$$$ من قصيدة أبي ذؤيب الهذلي "أبالصرم من اسماء من حدثك الذي ** جرى يوم بيننا يوم استقلت ركابها"
&&& لامية الطغرائي "أَصَالَةُ الرَّأيِ صَانَتْني عنِ الخَطَلِ ** وحِليةُ الفَضْلِ زانَتْني لَدَى العَطَـلِ"
&^& قل للذي ، بصروف الدهر عيرنا ** *هل عاند الدهر إلا من له خطر* 
#$$ مختارات لبعض الشعراء: المعري , الصفي الخلي, الطغرائي , الشافعي, الاخوص, المتنبي, وغيرهم.
*&^$#@ أشعار مجنون ليلى وأخباره لأبي بكر الوالبي
%*%* قصيدة للعاملي الرافضي " *يَا نَدِيمِي* ضَاعَ عُمْرِي* وَانْقَضَي* ** قُمْ لاِسْتِدْرَاكِ وَقْتٍ قَدْ مَضَي**"
&%&% وله "ألا يا خائضاً بحر الأماني** هداك الله ماهذا التواني"
#$% وله "على كتب العلوم صرفت مالك = وفي تصحيحها أتعبت بالك"
%@% مرادك أن ترى في كل يوم *** وبين يديك قوم أي قوم 
وغيرها
%^& لامية ابن الوردي "اعـتـزلْ ذِكـــرَ الأغـانــي والـغَــزَلْ ** وقُـلِ الفَـصْـلَ وجـانـبْ مَــنْ هَــزَلْ "

**&^ بانت سعاد
&*^& قصيدة لرافضي "علام سقى خدّيك من جفنك الخال *** أمن ربوات اللو لاح لك الخال"
&*&* نونية خالد بن صفوان "عُوْجاً على طَلَلٍ بالقُفْصِ خُلاّني *** أقوى فَقُطَانه أرآلُ هِيقـــانِ"
#$#$ قصيدة مشهورة لأبي محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن الخازن "هذا فؤادك نهبى بين أهواء * وذاك رأيك سار بين آراء"
&*&* قصيدة امتنبي في مدح سيف الدولة علي بن عبد الله العدوي "وفاؤكما كالربع أشجاه طاسمه *** بأن تسعدا والدمع أشفاه ساجمه "
*^&^& قصيدة للمتنبي "عَــذْلُ العَـواذِلِ حَـولَ قَلبـي التائِـهِ *** وهَــوَى الأَحِبَّـةِ منـهُ فـي سـودائِهِ"
وله "أتُنْكِرُ يا ابنَ إسْحَقٍ إخائي ** وتَحْسَبُ ماءَ غَيرِي من إنائي؟ "
وله "يا أُخْتَ خَيرِ أخٍ يا بِنْتَ خَيرِ أبِ كِنَايَةً بهِمَا عَنْ أشرَفِ النّسَبِ"
وله " فَدَيناكَ مِن رَبعٍ وَإِن زِدتَنا كَربا *** فَإِنَّكَ كُنتَ الشَرقَ لِلشَمسِ وَالغَربا"
وله "مَنِ الجآذِرُ في زِيّ الأعَارِيبِ *** حُمْرَ الحِلَى وَالمَطَايَا وَالجَلابيبِ"
وله "أُغالِبُ فيكَ الشّوْقَ وَالشوْقُ أغلَبُ *^* وَأعجبُ من ذا الهجرِ وَالوَصْلُ أعجبُ"
وله "عَوَاذِلُ ذاتِ الخَالِ فيّ حَوَاسِدُ*** وَإنّ ضَجيعَ الخَوْدِ منّي لمَاجِدُ"
و "لكلّ امرئ من دهره ما تعوّدا *&* وعادت سيف الدولة الطعن في العدا"
وله "غيري بأكثر هذا الناس ينخدع * إِن قاتَلوا جَبُنوا أَو حَدَّثوا شَجُعوا"
وله " إنّ السلاحَ جميعُ الناس تحملهُ *** وليس كلُّ ذواتِ المخلبِ السبُعُ"
وله "أَجابَ دَمعي وَما الداعي سِوى طَلَلِ "*" دَعا فَلَبّاهُ قَبلَ الرَكبِ وَالإِبِلِ"
وله "لاخيل عندك تُهديها ولا مالُ ^^^ فليسعد النطقُ إن لم تُسعد الحالُ..!"
وله "كمْ قَتيلٍ كمَا قُتِلْتُ شَهيدِ ^**^ لِبَياضِ الطُّلَى وَوَرْدِ الخُدودِ"

----------


## أحمد البكري

164 ورقة 
12 ميغا
(تنبيه: في أول المجموع قصائد للرافضة حوالي 106 ورقات قمت بحذفها من الملف لذلك ترقيم الصور يبدأ من الورقة 106 وكذلك حذفت ورقة رقم fs 119 وذلك لكونها تحوي رسالة مكذوبة زعم راويها أنها من علي بن أبي طالب إلى معاوية - رضي الله عنهما )

http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/3RhbXrU/0/blob?download

----------

